# Trades In Portugal



## MorrG (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, I'm interested in traveling around Europe and spending some time working as a tradesman in Portugal. I would like to know if British qualifications (NVQ's) will stand over there? And I would love to hear from Plumbers, Plasterers and Painters who have worked in Portugal or anyone else with any information about these particular trades


----------

